

Show HN: Baby Name Together – Find easily the name of your baby - linkinet
http://www.linkinet.eu/app/

======
linkinet
We started a Headtalker campaign. It would be awesome if you can share it.
Thanks for your support ! [http://goo.gl/GdEI3M](http://goo.gl/GdEI3M)

------
linkinet
Thanks ! My wife was pregnant last year and we were never agree on any name.
That's why I created this app and in 20 minutes we were agree for a name :)
Hope it will help other parents !

------
CzechsMix
This was kind of depressing all those fucking names and my fiance and I
couldn't find one in common.

Other than that, I think it's an awesome idea.

------
1ngvarr
Cool idea! It has always been the cause of war in the family...

